# IBS Audio Program 100



## wembleybear

Hi this is my first post so be gentle please.

I have IBS-A diagnosed about 3 months ago, but I also have moderately severe Generalised Anxiety Disorder, for which I now take a moderately low dose of Pregabalin x 2 daily. My main symptoms, and the ones that cause me the most stress and anxiety are abdominal pain and bloating.

I took the plunge last week and ordered the IBS Audio Program 100 by Michael Mahoney. Does anyone know or have any experience in how successful the program is with people who have pain and bloating (and painful bloating!) as their primary symptoms like myself? I'm waiting for the CD's to arrive and hope they might be here today as I had a terrible first ever completely sleepless night with the pain (though I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the Mebeverine my doctor started me on at the weekend, but that's a question for another forum section). As you can guess, stress and anxiety figure largely in my IBS picture, so I'm hoping the hypnotherapy program will help.

I wondered if anyone had any tips for listening to the program as well, I don't get home from work until 6.30pm, but is it better to listen shortly after I get home, later in the evening, or before I go to bed (I've heard it's better not to fall asleep to it?).

Many thanks

Martyn


----------



## wembleybear

Just read some of the tips at the top of the forum, and now wondering if Mike's Anxiety Audio Program 80 might have been a better choice? However, it's the IBS symptoms which cause me most anxiety and stress, so I guess it's a bit of a vicious circle.









Hope I've made the right decision!

Martyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Martyn,

You have made the right choice with the IBS Audio Program ~ If your IBS symptoms cause the most anxiety, the program will help to address those issues as well as the pain and bloating and related anxiety too. It takes time to work, however, and it is a process, though many people do feel calmer and encouraged with the first listening. If you have specific questions, you can get support from the healthyaudio.com website via the contact page - or you can email healthyaudio - at - live.com also.

For listening time, whatever works best for you is fine - many folks do seem to opt to listen right before bed - even if you do fall asleep, the info still gets in as the sessions do not last long enough for when you go into a deep sleep. But it is up to you to find the best time - once you find that time, tho, it is best if you stick to the same time frame each time you listen - tho it is not essential, it can be helpful to get into a listening routine time.

Be encouraged and know that there have been many before you who have been helped with this program - and of course, you can ask for support as mentioned. Many of the folks on this forum who have been helped with this program no longer need to come here for support! All the best to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------



## brantome

Hi,

Just joined the forum and this is my first post.

I suffer from a frequent need to go to the toilet and at times won't venture out until I feel comfortable. Anywhere I go, I need to know where the toilets are in case I need to go, which I often do, possibly just for the sake of knowing I don't actually need to go at that point in time (if that doesn't sound absurd).

Following a bout of stomach trouble in my 20s, I was prescribed codeine phosphate pills, amongst other things, and was on them for a very long time, coming to rely on them to suppress my frequent and loose BMs. However, I had a very bad episode with taking too many five or six years ago, causing very painful and distressing constipation. After that, I stopped taking codeine phosphate at all, but, somewhat paradoxically to me at the time, was prescribed Movicol laxative to help bulk my BMs and help me have one or two 'tidier' BMs early each day. At the time, that seemed a godsend and things settled for a while.

Just been to my GP again to be excused jury duty as I know I couldn't comfortably sit and pay adequate attention for a long period of time, knowing I'd need to stop proceedings should I need to go to the toilet - which of course, would only make me more anxious and make matters worse. I'm fed up with my life being ruled by IBS, especially now as I'm retired and would like to enjoy more holidays abroad - and life in general. The recent blood tests the GP took proved clear (again) and he suggested I might perhaps self refer to our local PCMH team for CBT, whose response I'm now waiting on.

To cut a long story short - I was also considering trying the IBS Audio Program 100 mentioned above. Will that complement CBT or is it an alternative, and possibly conflicting, approach - for example, from what little I've read so far, the former seems to focus on taking your mind off IBS while the second focusses on it to discover ways of better managing it (unless I've got the total wrong end of the stick!). TBH, I'm a little sceptical of self hypotherapy on one level (sounds a bit new age, airy fairy), but I'm at the point I'll try anything!

Sorry for the ramble - so, is it worth trying the Audio Program 100 route, if I'm likely to start CBT soon?

Cheers


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hello Brantome

Welcome to the boards... What you describe of your IBS condition is actually discussed in almost your very words in the introduction session of the IBS Audio Program. If you have a moment, read my journey below, and you will see some encouragement there as I too felt much as yourself. You are correct in that CBT and hypnotherapy are at odds with each other. Some therapists will use both, but in order to be most effective, you should choose one or the other - yes, CBT works using the conscious mind - thinking through the symptoms and reactions, hypnotherapy works via the subconscious mind and creates new neural pathways in the brain and the IBS Audio Program has had a great track record in helping folks eliminate symptoms and the mind-body connection just as you mention. It is a gradual process, but works 'automatically' without effort on your part - just listen to sessions.

In the UK, the NICE guidelines for IBS do suggest hypnotherapy as one treatment option - the good thing about the IBS Audio Program is that you can do this in the privacy and convenience of your own home, and no worry over appointments, etc.

However, since you are possibly going for the CBT as your initial therapy, I would say to hold off on the hypnotherapy and just do the CBT alone. If that helps, then great! If for some reason, it does not, after giving it a good time of trial, then perhaps consider the IBS Audio Program. The other alternative of course, if there is a long waiting time (like 4 months or more) to get in to the CBT, is to do the IBS Audio Program - even twice if needed (the whole program encompasses 100 days) and you may not 'need' the CBT. The program comes with support. If you have more questions about the program, you can go to the contact page on the healthyaudio.com site or email healthyaudio - at - live.com for more info.

Be encouraged, though, knowing that the IBS Audio Program has helped folks with the very concerns you mention, since 1998 and is very well respected by physicians and IBS patients.

Also, as a side point, you may want to ask your doctor about acacia fibre, which is helpful in providing balance for stool consistency/motility issues and has been helpful to many, while being quite gentle.

Hope this helps and feel free to ask further questions here, or at my email above.

Take care and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better!


----------



## brantome

cookies4marilyn said:


> Take care and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better!


Many thanks for your very helpful and supportive response. I'm expecting an initial callback within a week, so that should give me an idea of when the CBT might kick off. If it is several months away as you suggest, then I think I will give the audio program a try in between times.

Thanks again


----------

